# Remap/tuning box



## Jimboo (9 mo ago)

Hello 
Has any one opted for a Tuning box rather than a remap.Mk3 petrol quattro possible car not purchased just yet


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

i think this isn't the right section to ask for suggestions, better the 8S general one...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Moved post to MK3 section.
Probably fine from an established company. Super chips etc. custom remap will always be better.
Hoggy.


----------



## foreverwasted (Sep 11, 2020)

Custom remap is always the way to go. If your able to get to Evesham I would recommend Viezu Technologies. I had a great experience there. Remapped my 2015 TFSI Quattro to 308Bhp for only £250. Drives like a dream.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Plug in tuning boxes tend to just modify the send/receive signals to various sensors to increase things like fueling, boost etc....a proper remap is a little more thorough in its application and is considered the preferred way to go. I personally like a custom remap where a base file is uploaded to the ECU, the tweaked/adjusted while being run on the Dyno. Some would say this is like a stage 1+ and is definitely beneficial if you have additional mods like a cold air intake system, turbo inlet and exhaust/exhaust downpipe to maximize the potentials.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Whilst I'd agree that a remap is more preferable to a tuning box, there are always situations which might swing your preference towards a tuning box (warranty etc.)

Whilst I don't fully agree to the use of tuning boxes to get around warranty issues (and whilst it's a lot harder, they can still be detected once removed) some people may want to go down this route.

I did have a tuning box on a previous car and can say it was fine and dandy for me, however the car (Mk7 Golf GTI Performance) was renowned for having a chocolate clutch on the manual and even at stage 1 (tuning box or remap) would eventually slip. Easy enough to get around on either as they can alter the torque levels to suit that particular application in a map or on a tuning box - especially with the newer, more sophisticated tuning boxes.

It's like anything, there are good and bad tuning boxes in the same way there are good an bad remaps out there. I'd also say that a good proportion of remaps out there are simple generic remaps, with no tweaking after the map is applied to the car, which is probably little (if any) better than a more recent, sophisticated tuning box.


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

My warranty runs out on Friday. I am thinking of getting a Superchips remap after that.

Anyone else had it done?


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

I have booked Superchips for 6th May for £305.

I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Jimboo (9 mo ago)

Has anyone used Hyperchips


----------



## Theo (Sep 29, 2020)

APR, Racingline, TVS, Unitronic are some good companies to get your car remaped.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

RAB said:


> My warranty runs out on Friday. I am thinking of getting a Superchips remap after that.
> 
> Anyone else had it done?


I had my Ultra done by Superchips a couple months back. No complaints at all, other than fuel economy has taken a hit if that concerns you.


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

aeroflott said:


> I had my Ultra done by Superchips a couple months back. No complaints at all, other than fuel economy has taken a hit if that concerns you.


Thanks mate, it doesn't bother me as long as it's not too much of a hit


----------



## Master Yoda (May 18, 2019)

aeroflott said:


> I had my Ultra done by Superchips a couple months back. No complaints at all, other than fuel economy has taken a hit if that concerns you.


What mpg were you getting before and what are you getting now? How are you finding the drive select modes after remapping and also the mpg in each mode? Is your efficiency mode still good when you need efficiency?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Master Yoda said:


> What mpg were you getting before and what are you getting now? How are you finding the drive select modes after remapping and also the mpg in each mode? Is your efficiency mode still good when you need efficiency?


I posted a brief review here: 
TT Ultra Remap Review (UK)

MPG is still down a few months later, I'd say generally by about 10%. Motorway driving I'm getting 55-60 MPG. General urban driving probably sits at 45-50 MPG. I've never really seen any benefit to Efficiency vs Comfort to be honest before or after the remap, so can't really comment there.


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

aeroflott said:


> I posted a brief review here:
> TT Ultra Remap Review (UK)
> 
> MPG is still down a few months later, I'd say generally by about 10%. Motorway driving I'm getting 55-60 MPG. General urban driving probably sits at 45-50 MPG. I've never really seen any benefit to Efficiency vs Comfort to be honest before or after the remap, so can't really comment there.


what car are you getting those numbers on ? my TTS is nowhere near those numbers. 

efficiency has always been my least efficient MPG !


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

GingerPrince said:


> what car are you getting those numbers on ? my TTS is nowhere near those numbers.
> 
> efficiency has always been my least efficient MPG !


It's a TT diesel Ultra.


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

I had mine done by Remap Kings (through Superchips) last Friday. I have noticed no difference in my MPG but it has definitely made a difference to acceleration and the car seems to be running smoother and changing gears smoother as well.

2019 40TFSI Auto. 15k on the clock


----------

